# shoot coming up...need your help please!



## milamonster (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so glad I'm apart of this community =)
I hope you guys can help me out. I have a few  questions for you guys

 My friend wants me to help her with a photoshoot. She has another makeup artist (who i have no clue who she is) and asked me to help her with more makeup. She is doing a before and after shoot on the process of African Americans getting their hair done. The good thing is that this is in summer. THis shoot is just her own project. I have time to save up money to buy more stuff, but I am EXTREMELY broke. I am not even exxagerating. I feel that I am pretty ok on shadows though I might buy that Coastal Scents Neutral pallete for more of those...but...what do I do about foundation. I will be working with all African AMericans, of course all shades. SO I pose these two questions

1. I own stila foundation sticks in the darker colors and can get the lgihter ones for a nice price. Of course these are cream sticks, so would this be a good idea to use for camera? 
If not, what else should I get that is really affordable? I know that Sacha brand has a 100 buck pallete with matching powder...should I get this?
I have a translucent powder already which is HD by MUFE but should I get actual pressed or loose powders as well?
I have stila, nixie, and mac discounts

2. Is there ANYTHING at the drugstore that I could buy that isnt crappy. I know, I know...but I need something affordable. I know I don't want it reflecting off light and stuff but I heard of someone using hip before because it didnt have alot of titanium dioxide (i cant remmeber who told me this, and im not sure if they changed thier formula)

3. Lastly, I think it's going to be about 25 girls. It could be more...or less. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be doing ALL of them for the before shoot. ANyways, say if I were goign to do them all...how much do you htink this should cost? SHe said it would be funded and everyone would get paid, but I've NEVER done a shoot before. And this is just like a personal project. Somethng she wanted to do while in college but didnt have the time. It's a friend and I'm glad its paid (Lord Knows I'm broke), but I also don't want to break anyones bank.


----------



## aziza (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm no expert but I hope this information helps! Building a kit is pretty difficult when you're broke and just starting out lol. After 2 years, I'm still working on building mine lol.

1. I hear that the Stila sticks are ok but I love working from palettes. Two great brands are Cinema Secrets and Yaby. The colors are very true and they both wear beautifully on the skin. The Cinema Secrets palette is silicone only runs $21.00 a pop. Each palette has 5 shades. Awesome value!

Product Details - Details about Products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illuminare, Japone

Tips about choosing palettes:

ModelMayhem.com - Cinema Secrets, most used palette?


Yaby sells their foundations individually or in pre-assembled sets. They're great for oiler skin types. The artist who created and owns the (Liz Yu) is really nice and she'll answer any and all questions.

cream foundation : yaby cosmetics, online store

Raves about them:

ModelMayhem.com - Yaby Foundations

2. I stay away form DS foundations for the most part. Most are not photo safe and the ones that are usually have limited options for darker skin. Two exceptions would be Iman, Black Opal (but in my area, they're hard to find in brick and mortar stores) and Revlon Colorstay WITHOUT spf. As for color stuff go wild lol. I have a lot of Revlon lipstuff in my kit as well as the  Milani blushes. And of course mascara. 

3. If I even attempted to do 25 faces by myself I would go mad lol. I would def need someone to help clean brushes etc. As far as rates go, makeup artists usually charge a day rate or 1/2 day rate depending on the location, what other artists charge for the type of work you do, and level of expertise etc. Rates are confusing especially when you're a newbie (like moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Read more about them here: 

ModelMayhem.com - How do I set my rates?


----------



## milamonster (Jan 12, 2009)

heyg irl thanks so much 
im going to check out that color stay until i can afford something else
she says 25 thought that number will change but it WONT be at the same time hehe that's the good part. it will take place over weeks so...i hope it all works out. i will still check out cinema secrets cuz im still scared i might not be able to afford all of it since i gotta get all the palletes. but maybe i will check out the yaby powder too. 

i also heard true match works good despite its spf

i am forever greatful!!!
thank you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_Hey there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm no expert but I hope this information helps! Building a kit is pretty difficult when you're broke and just starting out lol. After 2 years, I'm still working on building mine lol.

1. I hear that the Stila sticks are ok but I love working from palettes. Two great brands are Cinema Secrets and Yaby. The colors are very true and they both wear beautifully on the skin. The Cinema Secrets palette is silicone only runs $21.00 a pop. Each palette has 5 shades. Awesome value!

Product Details - Details about Products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illuminare, Japone

Tips about choosing palettes:

ModelMayhem.com - Cinema Secrets, most used palette?


Yaby sells their foundations individually or in pre-assembled sets. They're great for oiler skin types. The artist who created and owns the (Liz Yu) is really nice and she'll answer any and all questions.

cream foundation : yaby cosmetics, online store

Raves about them:

ModelMayhem.com - Yaby Foundations

2. I stay away form DS foundations for the most part. Most are not photo safe and the ones that are usually have limited options for darker skin. Two exceptions would be Iman, Black Opal (but in my area, they're hard to find in brick and mortar stores) and Revlon Colorstay WITHOUT spf. As for color stuff go wild lol. I have a lot of Revlon lipstuff in my kit as well as the Milani blushes. And of course mascara. 

3. If I even attempted to do 25 faces by myself I would go mad lol. I would def need someone to help clean brushes etc. As far as rates go, makeup artists usually charge a day rate or 1/2 day rate depending on the location, what other artists charge for the type of work you do, and level of expertise etc. Rates are confusing especially when you're a newbie (like moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Read more about them here: 

ModelMayhem.com - How do I set my rates?_


----------



## aziza (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey...no problem! Glad I could help. As far as palettes go you do NOT need to buy all of them lol. 5 or 6 at the most.


----------



## milamonster (Jan 18, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 20, 2009)

you could try RCMA which you can get on camerareadycosmetics.com it has a ton of deff. shades of foundation either that or cinema secrets or yaby which aziza already suggested


----------



## milamonster (Jan 21, 2009)

thank you!


----------

